# What's in your Birchbox?



## Nickel

We know Mig got a miracle product...what did you get?  What do you love/hate?

I got:

-Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens (fancy oil blotting papers) - pretty nice, I usually buy the Clean and Clear brand but I might stick with these.
-Kusmi Tea Paris I Love My Detox Tea (2 sachets) - I haven't tasted it yet but it sounds similar to Celestial Seasoning's Sleepytime tea at 10x the cost.
-Color Club Neon Nail Polish in Lava Lamp - super bright orange and will probably only be worn on my toes at the beach.   I'm an Essie girl and I'm sad that the people who picked the Teen Vogue box got an Essie polish.
-Grandma Stelle's Handwash in Verbena Thyme - this smells _amazing_.  It's pricy at $20 but I might use my points to get the full sized for free.  
-Traditions by Nick Chavez Yucca Shampooing Cream - just meh.  I like my Redken better and it'll probably go in the boys' bathroom.
-Stila Smoky Eye Shadow card - I haven't used this yet, but I'm intrigued by an eye shadow sample being affixed to a card. 

So, even though I'm not impressed with everything I think it was a pretty good box considering the variety.


----------



## migtig

I received:
*Deborah Lippmann Stripper To Go - Great idea - nail polish remover in a disposable mitt - but I don't wear nail polish on my fingers

*Miss Jessie's® Original Quick Curls  - eliminated the frizzes completely in my hair and unlike some products, didn't weigh it down nor leave it dirty feeling

*One Love Organics® Skin Savior Waterless Beauty Balm - Miracle Product!   Best moisturizer, and stubborn eye make up remover and face cleanser and heaven knows what else product

*PETER THOMAS ROTH Anti-Aging Cleansing Gel - face soap gel and I got a blackhead within two days.  I don't regularly get blackheads so I have no recommendation on this product.  It just might not have been the right thing for me.  

*stila Smoky Eye Shadow - I tried this out and it was easy.  I looked like a cheap tramp in minutes and it was the first time I've ever successfully done a smoky eye. However, this really wasn't a good look for me.  Good thing I had the MIRACLE product to get all that gunk off my eyes.   

*Kusmi Tea Paris - I Love My Detox Tea - Funny smelling green tea.  :shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

EVE LOM TLC Radiance Cream
Koh Gen Do Cleansing Water Cloths
Tea Forté® skin-smart™ Teas
Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien perfume
Traditions by Nick Chavez Yucca Shampooing Cream
Color Club Classic Nail Polish in Petal Pink

I liked it all except I don't really drink a lot of hot tea.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:


> We know Mig got a miracle product...what did you get?  What do you love/hate?
> 
> I got:
> 
> -Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens (fancy oil blotting papers) - pretty nice, I usually buy the Clean and Clear brand but I might stick with these.
> -Kusmi Tea Paris I Love My Detox Tea (2 sachets) - I haven't tasted it yet but it sounds similar to Celestial Seasoning's Sleepytime tea at 10x the cost.
> -Color Club Neon Nail Polish in Lava Lamp - super bright orange and will probably only be worn on my toes at the beach.   I'm an Essie girl and I'm sad that the people who picked the Teen Vogue box got an Essie polish.
> -Grandma Stelle's Handwash in Verbena Thyme - this smells _amazing_.  It's pricy at $20 but I might use my points to get the full sized for free.
> -Traditions by Nick Chavez Yucca Shampooing Cream - just meh.  I like my Redken better and it'll probably go in the boys' bathroom.
> -Stila Smoky Eye Shadow card - I haven't used this yet, but I'm intrigued by an eye shadow sample being affixed to a card.
> 
> So, even though I'm not impressed with everything I think it was a pretty good box considering the variety.



I got the exact same stuff!


----------



## pennylane

*I just signed up...*

Have heard a little about Birchbox and finally decided to sign up (although have to await an "invite").  I'm super excited to receive samples every month!


----------



## Nickel

migtig said:


> *stila Smoky Eye Shadow - I tried this out and it was easy.  I looked like a cheap tramp in minutes and it was the first time I've ever successfully done a smoky eye. However, this really wasn't a good look for me.  Good thing I had the MIRACLE product to get all that gunk off my eyes.


 I can't handle a smoky eye either.


----------



## pixiegirl

migtig said:


> I received:
> *Deborah Lippmann Stripper To Go - Great idea - nail polish remover in a disposable mitt - but I don't wear nail polish on my fingers
> 
> **Miss Jessie's® Original Quick Curls  - eliminated the frizzes completely in my hair and unlike some products, didn't weigh it down nor leave it dirty feeling*
> *One Love Organics® Skin Savior Waterless Beauty Balm - Miracle Product!   Best moisturizer, and stubborn eye make up remover and face cleanser and heaven knows what else product
> 
> *PETER THOMAS ROTH Anti-Aging Cleansing Gel - face soap gel and I got a blackhead within two days.  I don't regularly get blackheads so I have no recommendation on this product.  It just might not have been the right thing for me.
> 
> *stila Smoky Eye Shadow - I tried this out and it was easy.  I looked like a cheap tramp in minutes and it was the first time I've ever successfully done a smoky eye. However, this really wasn't a good look for me.  Good thing I had the MIRACLE product to get all that gunk off my eyes.
> 
> *Kusmi Tea Paris - I Love My Detox Tea - Funny smelling green tea.  :shrug:



They sell Miss Jessie's at Target.  LOVE everything I've tried.  My two favorites are the Cream de la Curl cleansing cream (a non foaming cleaner) and the Curly Meringue (a styling paste).  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!


----------



## Nickel

pennylane said:


> Have heard a little about Birchbox and finally decided to sign up (although have to await an "invite").  I'm super excited to receive samples every month!


Do you need an invite from a friend or do they just have a waitlist?


----------



## migtig

pennylane said:


> Have heard a little about Birchbox and finally decided to sign up (although have to await an "invite").  I'm super excited to receive samples every month!



I think it's so worth it, even when I'm not crazy about the samples I receive.  As Pixie and Nickel told me, you can always go back in and edit your beauty profile to change up what kinds of things you are getting.


----------



## vraiblonde

The only thing out of mine that I'd purchase is the perfume.  It's citrusy and bright, but there's a sandalwood note that keeps it from being too fruity.  Normally I dab a perfume sample on my wrist, then throw it away.  But I kept this one and used it all up.


----------



## Nickel

migtig said:


> I think it's so worth it, even when I'm not crazy about the samples I receive.  As Pixie and Nickel told me, you can always go back in and edit your beauty profile to change up what kinds of things you are getting.



You can also team up with someone and trade if you don't like your stuff.   My SIL decided to get the Teen Vogue box so that we could trade if one of us got something we really didn't like.  She lucked out and got Essie.   And a lot of times I'll just pass anything I don't want on to my brother's girlfriend.  She's young and cute and can wear stick on eyeliner.


----------



## pennylane

I entered my e-mail and will be notified when they open 'subscriptions'.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:


> They sell Miss Jessie's at Target.  LOVE everything I've tried.  My two favorites are the Cream de la Curl cleansing cream (a non foaming cleaner) and the Curly Meringue (a styling paste).  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!


Is it all curly stuff?  I love their packaging but I don't do curly anymore.  Now that my hair is long it's too heavy to hold a curl and look decent.


----------



## Nickel

pennylane said:


> I entered my e-mail and will be notified when they open 'subscriptions'.


Okie doke - just thought one of us might be able to speed you along by sending you an invite.


----------



## migtig

Nickel said:


> You can also team up with someone and trade if you don't like your stuff.   My SIL decided to get the Teen Vogue box so that we could trade if one of us got something we really didn't like.  She lucked out and got Essie.   And a lot of times I'll just pass anything I don't want on to my brother's girlfriend.  She's young and cute and can wear stick on eyeliner.


Oh gawd that stick on eyeliner that I received last month definitely needs a new home.  Great idea.  



Nickel said:


> Is it all curly stuff?  I love their packaging but I don't do curly anymore.  Now that my hair is long it's too heavy to hold a curl and look decent.


It is all curly, but my hair is longer too now and I'm just a frizz head lately though.  This stuff worked well.  It seemed like I got more "body" than "curl" and all the frizz is gone.  

I'll pick this up at Target if it's cheaper, otherwise it will go on my order later list.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:


> Is it all curly stuff?  I love their packaging but I don't do curly anymore.  Now that my hair is long it's too heavy to hold a curl and look decent.



I believe they have other stuff.  I got the curly stuff because humid weather is right around the corner and I've decided not to fight it anymore.  Went out to dinner with Hank a few weeks ago and he asked if I had gotten a perm.  Nooooo, it's my natural nap and I'm tired of straightening it just to have it start to curl up after 20 minutes.


----------



## Nickel

Nickel said:


> Is it all curly stuff?  I love their packaging but I don't do curly anymore.  Now that my hair is long it's too heavy to hold a curl and look decent.


"I love the packaging" is probably the most moronic reason for buying something, but it gets me every time.


----------



## Nickel

migtig said:


> Oh gawd that stick on eyeliner that I received last month definitely needs a new home.  Great idea.
> 
> 
> It is all curly, but my hair is longer too now and I'm just a frizz head lately though.  This stuff worked well.  It seemed like I got more "body" than "curl" and all the frizz is gone.
> 
> I'll pick this up at Target if it's cheaper, otherwise it will go on my order later list.





pixiegirl said:


> I believe they have other stuff.  I got the curly stuff because humid weather is right around the corner and I've decided not to fight it anymore.  Went out to dinner with Hank a few weeks ago and he asked if I had gotten a perm.  Nooooo, it's my natural nap and I'm tired of straightening it just to have it start to curl up after 20 minutes.


The good thing about having 2 tons of hair is that it straightens (and stays straight) much easier now that it's pretty long.  Unfortunately it looks like 2 tons of crap if I don't straighten it (or curl with a conical iron) whereas before I could just wear it wavy and be okay.  Now the back curls up real nice but the front/sides/whatever are straight.  Decidedly not cute.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:


> "I love the packaging" is probably the most moronic reason for buying something, but it gets me every time.



We are siamese...  I am the biggest sucker for cleaver marketing, ever!


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:


> EVE LOM TLC Radiance Cream
> Koh Gen Do Cleansing Water Cloths
> Tea Forté® skin-smart™ Teas
> Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien perfume
> Traditions by Nick Chavez Yucca Shampooing Cream
> Color Club Classic Nail Polish in Petal Pink
> 
> I liked it all except I don't really drink a lot of hot tea.


The tea is not that good - not much flavor at all.  Sleepytime is way better and it's like 2 bucks a box.


----------



## amb

I had never heard about birchbox until now but its sounds like a fabolous idea! I'm always looking for new things to try and how great if you get a few products every month that you really like!! Thanks for posting ladies!


----------



## Nickel

Ok girls, I checked out Miss Jessie's at Target and it looks like it's for black girls' hair.  It's not too heavy, is it?  I'm thinking about getting the detangling shampoo and whatever conditioner they have.  What else is good?


----------



## twinoaks207

pennylane said:


> I entered my e-mail and will be notified when they open 'subscriptions'.


 
Me, too!  Wonder how long it will take and if it would work any faster if someone refers us as a "friend" so they can get 50 extra points?  Anyone ever done that before?


----------



## Nickel

twinoaks207 said:


> Me, too!  Wonder how long it will take and if it would work any faster if someone refers us as a "friend" so they can get 50 extra points?  Anyone ever done that before?


I got referral points when Mig joined...I'm not sure if there was a waiting list when she signed up.  You can follow this link: Deluxe beauty samples delivered to your door monthly | Birchbox or if one of the other gals wants to score some points they can post their referral info and you can feel free to ignore mine!   I've been a member for over a year and I really like it.  There was no waitlist when I joined because nobody knew what it was, but I think they were featured on the Today Show a couple of months ago and they've really taken off.


----------



## CandaceMM

Nickel said:


> I got referral points when Mig joined...I'm not sure if there was a waiting list when she signed up.  You can follow this link: Deluxe beauty samples delivered to your door monthly | Birchbox or if one of the other gals wants to score some points they can post their referral info and you can feel free to ignore mine!




Nickel,  I signed up using your link and received the message stating that they'll let me know when I can join.

I've never heard of Birchbox and I'm bitter that I hadn't until now.  Half of the reason why I order off of Sephora is for the cool samples I get.

Question for you gals - are the samples small samples or are they like travel sizes you can get in the store?


----------



## vraiblonde

CandaceMM said:


> Question for you gals - are the samples small samples or are they like travel sizes you can get in the store?



No, they're nice and big.  Like a Sephora deluxe sample.


----------



## Nickel

Wirelessly posted



			
				vraiblonde said:
			
		

> CandaceMM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question for you gals - are the samples small samples or are they like travel sizes you can get in the store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're nice and big.  Like a Sephora deluxe sample.
Click to expand...


 Travel size is a good way to describe it. Most of my samples last well over a month with daily use.

Sorry the invite didn't speed up the process for you. I googled around a little and it seems like the wait list is anywhere from 1-2 months.  There's another service called My Glam that works the same way but I think they only provide high end makeup samples. I was on their waiting list in January and got an invite within a week. I ended up not subscribing though because I'm pretty picky and very much a creature of habit when it comes to makeup.


----------



## Wenchy

vraiblonde said:


> No, they're nice and big.  Like a Sephora deluxe sample.



  That's better than fruit or cheese of the month club.

I tried Limburger cheese yesterday.  I will not say no to trying anything new.  At least I tried it and it was Jessie's house that smelled really bad.

Makeup and such is pretty much safe and would make a nice gift.


----------



## migtig

I haven't used anything in my April Birchbox yet...I just received it last night.  So I'll update once I do.  

* Zoya TRUE Spring Collection  - Tru - A very pretty purple nail polish

* Wonderstruck Taylor Swift - another perfume sample

* Dropps Laundry Detergent - says it's scented and I tend to need hypo allergenic laundry detergent, so I might not try this sample.

* Juice Beauty Oil-free Moisturizer - I'm still hooked on that miracle stuff from before and don't even know if I want try another moisturizer.

* amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - this is for the hair and the packaging on the sample is cute

I think I may have had something else in my box, but I can't remember, so again I'll update later.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:


> I got referral points when Mig joined...I'm not sure if there was a waiting list when she signed up.  You can follow this link: Deluxe beauty samples delivered to your door monthly | Birchbox or if one of the other gals wants to score some points they can post their referral info and you can feel free to ignore mine!   I've been a member for over a year and I really like it.  There was no waitlist when I joined because nobody knew what it was, but I think they were featured on the Today Show a couple of months ago and they've really taken off.


I got on their "waiting list" a few weeks ago and haven't been sent registration information yet.  What gives?


----------



## migtig

Nickel said:


> I got referral points when Mig joined...I'm not sure if there was a waiting list when she signed up.  You can follow this link: Deluxe beauty samples delivered to your door monthly | Birchbox or if one of the other gals wants to score some points they can post their referral info and you can feel free to ignore mine!   I've been a member for over a year and I really like it.  There was no waitlist when I joined because nobody knew what it was, but I think they were featured on the Today Show a couple of months ago and they've really taken off.




The only delay was waiting for the month to end so I could get my first shipment.   

I'll take any help I can get - the one love organics item that I'm hooked on now is a bit pricey.   My refer a friend link

Speaking of which - it works like neosporin too.  I put it on a scratch on my arms and viola...


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:


> I got on their "waiting list" a few weeks ago and haven't been sent registration information yet.  What gives?


I suppose that means you're still waiting.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:


> I suppose that means you're still waiting.



Yeah, I gathered that.  I'm just surprised that you'd have to wait so long for an "invite."  I've lost interest in it now.


----------



## migtig

Chasey_Lane said:


> Yeah, I gathered that.  I'm just surprised that you'd have to wait so long for an "invite."  I've lost interest in it now.



  That's sad.  I think this is a great program and you would really enjoy it.  

Perhaps, being realistic, they are trying to ensure their "quality" supply meets their demand.  I'd rather be waiting to get signed up rather than waiting to get my package/shipment each month.  Or even worse, getting crap samples.  It sounds as if their recent tv coverage has really swamped them.


----------



## Nickel

Nickel said:


> I suppose that means you're still waiting.


I'm kinda bummed about my box this month, but oh well.

Marula Oil - supposedly for your face but that makes me really nervous so I probably won't use it

tarte - lip tint in a pale peach.  It's a full size ($24 value) which is great, but the shade is lighter than my natural lip color so really it's like a sheer balm and not even a great one.  Whomp whomp.

Wonderstruck Taylor Swift - not terribly offensive.  I hate receiving perfume samples but I might use this one.

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream - I received an identical sample for free in my Sephora order on Monday.  So, if it's a good product I'll be excited to have 2, otherwise it'll be a nuisance. 

MicrodermaMitt Body Mitt - weird, but I'll probably give it a shot.


----------



## migtig

migtig said:


> That's sad.  I think this is a great program and you would really enjoy it.
> 
> Perhaps, being realistic, they are trying to ensure their "quality" supply meets their demand.  I'd rather be waiting to get signed up rather than waiting to get my package/shipment each month.  Or even worse, getting crap samples.  It sounds as if their recent tv coverage has really swamped them.



Oh I have a thought...maybe I can buy you a "gift" and you can get an account quicker that way.


----------



## Nickel

migtig said:


> That's sad.  I think this is a great program and you would really enjoy it.
> 
> Perhaps, being realistic, they are trying to ensure their "quality" supply meets their demand.  I'd rather be waiting to get signed up rather than waiting to get my package/shipment each month.  Or even worse, getting crap samples.  It sounds as if their recent tv coverage has really swamped them.


Yeah, I think they grew faster than they intended when they were featured on the Today Show.  Like I mentioned in another thread, when I joined I didn't hear about it anywhere for a long time so I felt like I was sitting on this great secret.  There were also a lot of samples from repeat companies (Ahava and Zoya come to mind).  They seem to be branching out in what they're offering, so hopefully they're just trying to operate within their means and will open up subscriptions in waves so that existing subscribers aren't screwed over with crappy samples.


----------



## Nickel

So I got the Miss Jessie's detangling shampoo and Quick Curls (the conditioner was out of stock, so I'll have to wait to try that).  The shampoo is pretty moisturizing, which I like.  I didn't have to use as much conditioner as I usually do and my comb slid right through my hair afterward.  I like the Quick Curls too.  My hair isn't curly anymore, more wavy than anything.  I used a pretty big glob and scrunched it into my hair like crazy.  No frizzies and my hair feels very soft.  I even used a diffuser to speed up the drying process since it's a little too cold to walk around with wet hair.  Usually that's a guarantee that I'll have to pull it up into a bun but it looks the same as if I'd let it air dry.  I've been heat styling for so long that I forgot how big my hair is when it's au naturale.  It's full of secrets.


----------



## Nickel

Also, the bottle of shampoo says it's "excellent for deep cleaning dirty, smelly hair and scalp with a super detangling action."  So that's good to know I guess.


----------



## amb

Just got my invitation for birch box!! That took what almost a month. I posted on here the same day that I requested, so there is hope for the others that requested as well! You should hopefully get your invite shortly!


----------



## twinoaks207

amb said:


> Just got my invitation for birch box!! That took what almost a month. I posted on here the same day that I requested, so there is hope for the others that requested as well! You should hopefully get your invite shortly!


 
Thank you for providing that glimmer of hope!  In the meantime, we shall continue living vicariously through this thread as we read about what everyone else got, while we sit here and hope that by the time we get in, it is not a case of "all the good ones are gone!"


----------



## migtig

Not Birchbox, but I saw some coupon codes in my Essence magazine that was worth sharing:

*Sephora*
Free BUXOM mini lip polish in Brandi with any $25 purchase 
Coupon Code Brandi

*Sally Beauty*
Buy a Dr. Miracle's Relaxer Kit and get a free two-ounce Dr. Miracle's Edge Holding Gel
Coupon Code 444555

Save $1 on Curl Care products by Dr. Miracle's
Coupon Code 444464

Save $1 on Organic Root Stimulator's Curls Unleashed
Coupon Code 444471

Also, that Peter Thomas Roth product that I had last month got high reviews from the magazine.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I had an email this morning that my invitation for Birchbox came through. 

Anyhow, this is off topic and I know it has been discussed before:  It's a 10 hair products.  I bought some last weekend from Ulta when I was in Annapolis.  Bought the conditioner to try to see if I like it before purchasing the shampoo as well.  AMAZING!!  I love this stuff.  It smells very nice and clean and it really makes my hair feel great!  It's soft and has plenty of volume.  GREAT buy!!  

Official Site of It?s A 10 Hair Care


----------



## vraiblonde

Mine came in today!  

Alima Pure organic nourishing balm in Rhubarb - this is a perfect color for me, very light with a sort of cooling effect.

J.R. Watkins hand and cuticle salve - I like this, too. It's not too greasy and smells good.

Jurlique moisture replenishing day cream - haven't tried it yet.  I do love getting these moisturizer samples because a little goes a long way and I may never have to actually buy moisturizer again.

Wonderstruck by Taylor Swift perfume - it smells good but it's a little sweet for me.

Dropps laundry detergent packs - haven't used them yet but probably wouldn't buy them.  I'm not a big fan of detergent packs thingies because they don't clean well and sometimes they don't even dissolve.

So my Birchbox was a hit this month.


----------



## migtig

migtig said:


> Update on my April Birchbox.




* Zoya TRUE Spring Collection  - Tru - A very pretty purple nail polish - I've not used Zoya before, but it's a high quality nail polish similar to Opi.  This shade of purple had glitter in it that I didn't notice right away but it makes an impact.  

* Wonderstruck Taylor Swift - another perfume sample - This perfume is actually growing on me.  I really like it and I never say that about any perfume that has sandlewood listed.  It has a clean fresh smell with a kind of walking in the woods on a hiking trip smell.  Hard to explain, but it's not overpowering at all.  

* Dropps Laundry Detergent - says it's scented and I tend to need hypo allergenic laundry detergent, so I might not try this sample. - I am not trying this sample.  

* Juice Beauty Oil-free Moisturizer - I'm still hooked on that miracle stuff from before and don't even know if I want try another moisturizer. - I tried this and it left my face sticky.  Even at the end of the day, my face was very sticky.  When I washed that evening, I felt like I had to wash my face twice to get the residue off.  I've only used this sample once if anybody wants it.  

* amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - this is for the hair and the packaging on the sample is cute - I had high hopes for this product.  Though it immediately left my hair soft, in a few hours, once my hair was completely dry, it was crunchy and frizzy.


----------



## FancyBelle

Miggy, If you want 50 points, refer me. What do you need? This is the first I've heard of this. Did I dose off again?


----------



## migtig

FancyBelle said:


> Miggy, If you want 50 points, refer me. What do you need? This is the first I've heard of this. Did I dose off again?



I'll send you the link.  You sign up and fill out a "beauty" profile.  And you can choose to pay $10 each month (cancel at anytime) and then based on your profile you will start receiving samples each month.  You go back on their website and rate those products.  You receive points for everything that can be credited towards your purchase if you find something you love.  I've price compared and the prices are very similiar to the birchbox website, but since you get credit and $ off, if I can get it thorugh the site it's a good deal.  

On my profile I said hair care products and skin care products were more important to me.  But the first month I received some gawd awful makeup samples (for me) because I said I was interested in trying new makeup.    So once you join you can go back in and switch your profile around until you get the kinds of things you want.  They also offer "featured" boxes where you can get some kind of special whatever in place of your regular box.  I haven't done that, but I believe Nickel has.  

I'll bring you that moisturizer sample in case you want to try it.


----------



## FancyBelle

OK, sounds good. Is the stuff actually worth the $10? You know me, I'll try anything!


----------



## migtig

FancyBelle said:


> OK, sounds good. Is the stuff actually worth the $10? You know me, I'll try anything!



Oh yea.  Last month I found my miracle product!   I use that sample twice a day every day and I still have 3/4 of the sample left.  http://forums.somd.com/ladies-room/243391-miracle-product.html

The nail polish I received this month looks like a standard sized bottle of nail polish and sells for $8 a bottle.  The perfume samples have been sample sized like you get at the stores in the tubes.  The lip gloss samples have been decent sized as well.  I'm still using my hair care product I got last month too.  

Now do you love every sample - no.  And is every sample large - no.  But it's a huge treat to try really nice products that you wouldn't normally pick up and buy.


----------



## Nickel

migtig said:


> They also offer "featured" boxes where you can get some kind of special whatever in place of your regular box.  I haven't done that, but I believe Nickel has.


They've only offered one feature box, which was put together by Teen Vogue.  I declined because I'm 30 years old and didn't think anything in that box would be useful to me.


----------



## Nickel

migtig said:


> * Zoya TRUE Spring Collection  - Tru - A very pretty purple nail polish - I've not used Zoya before, but it's a high quality nail polish similar to Opi.  This shade of purple had glitter in it that I didn't notice right away but it makes an impact.


I've loved all the Zoya polishes I've received so far and am kinda bummed that this is the first month I haven't gotten one when they were being offered.


----------



## twinoaks207

e-mail inbox today had the invitation in it.  I am now all signed up!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I received this in an email last night:  

Hi there,

Thank you for subscribing to Birchbox! Your first box will be shipped in May. Please expect an email with confirmation of shipment and a tracking number by May 10, 2012.

We had hoped to kick off your subscription with our April Birchbox, however it has come to our attention that a product selected for your April Birchbox is not fit to be shipped. While we wish we could send you the package, we don't want to compromise our quality standards. Thank you in advance for your understanding. We know that you are anxious to receive your first box and hope that this delay in shipment has not caused too much inconvenience. We want every Birchbox experience - especially your first one - to be special! We're excited for our "Gossip Girl" Birchbox this May and hope you are too.

For Monthly Birchbox subscribers, your next $10 payment will be deducted June 1, 2012. For Yearly Birchbox subscribers, your first of 12 Birchbox deliveries begins in May. 

xoxo,
Birchbox


----------



## lmwelch

I received the same email (I just joined last week too).  



Chasey_Lane said:


> I received this in an email last night:
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Thank you for subscribing to Birchbox! Your first box will be shipped in May. Please expect an email with confirmation of shipment and a tracking number by May 10, 2012.
> 
> We had hoped to kick off your subscription with our April Birchbox, however it has come to our attention that a product selected for your April Birchbox is not fit to be shipped. While we wish we could send you the package, we don't want to compromise our quality standards. Thank you in advance for your understanding. We know that you are anxious to receive your first box and hope that this delay in shipment has not caused too much inconvenience. We want every Birchbox experience - especially your first one - to be special! We're excited for our "Gossip Girl" Birchbox this May and hope you are too.
> 
> For Monthly Birchbox subscribers, your next $10 payment will be deducted June 1, 2012. For Yearly Birchbox subscribers, your first of 12 Birchbox deliveries begins in May.
> 
> xoxo,
> Birchbox


----------



## acommondisaster

Looks interesting!
Someone can refer me if they want the points.


----------



## terbear1225

So I signed up but I can't figure out where you're supposed to fill in your profile so they know what kinds of things to send


----------



## Nickel

terbear1225 said:


> So I signed up but I can't figure out where you're supposed to fill in your profile so they know what kinds of things to send


When you log in, hover over your name in the right hand corner and click on Account Settings.  On the left, under Subscriptions, click Edit Profile.


----------



## terbear1225

Nickel said:


> When you log in, hover over your name in the right hand corner and click on Account Settings.  On the left, under Subscriptions, click Edit Profile.



maybe that doesn't show up until you get ïnvited?  All I see under subscriptions is "join now"


----------



## Nickel

terbear1225 said:


> maybe that doesn't show up until you get ïnvited?  All I see under subscriptions is "join now"


Right, you would need to be a subscriber to receive samples so it must not be an option until you've been invited.


----------



## twinoaks207

Just got an email that my May Birchbox is on the way!


----------



## lovinmaryland

I was approved last week (Tuesday I believe) set up an account gave them credit info they took $ out of my account but it just says processing.  How long does it take to process


----------



## Chasey_Lane

lovinmaryland said:


> I was approved last week (Tuesday I believe) set up an account gave them credit info they took $ out of my account but it just says processing.  How long does it take to process



I waited about a month to be approved and after that my shipment was delayed a month.  So, about 2 months total.  I've yet to receive my first box.


----------



## Nickel

lovinmaryland said:


> I was approved last week (Tuesday I believe) set up an account gave them credit info they took $ out of my account but it just says processing.  How long does it take to process


It will always say it's processing, I assume because it's a standing order.  I've been a member since March 2011 and my order still says it's processing.  You'll receive an email with a tracking number when your box ships, usually around the 10th of the month.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Chasey_Lane said:


> I waited about a month to be approved and after that my shipment was delayed a month.  So, about 2 months total.  I've yet to receive my first box.





Nickel said:


> It will always say it's processing, I assume because it's a standing order.  I've been a member since March 2011 and my order still says it's processing.  You'll receive an email with a tracking number when your box ships, usually around the 10th of the month.



Well the email said I would receive another email in 2 days once the processed my payment.  Its been a week and still havent received that.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Oh yeah baby 


> Hi there,
> 
> Your May Birchbox has shipped. This month, we joined forces with “Gossip Girl” to bring you a blockbuster collection of products inspired by the series and New York's most fabulous events.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Received my first shipment.  Inside goodies:  a small sample of nail polish in a coral color.  Daughter has already painted her nails w/it and likes the color; Kerastase samples of shampoo and conditioner, along with some hair stuff for dry/damaged hair; Sarah McNamara skin glow, Algenist anti-aging moisturizer and 1 cute note w/an envelope.  

So far I like the products that I have received even though I haven't tried them. I'll use the hair stuff tonight and also the moisturizer.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:


> Received my first shipment.  Inside goodies:  a small sample of nail polish in a coral color.  Daughter has already painted her nails w/it and likes the color; Kerastase samples of shampoo and conditioner, along with some hair stuff for dry/damaged hair; Sarah McNamara skin glow, Algenist anti-aging moisturizer and 1 cute note w/an envelope.
> 
> So far I like the products that I have received even though I haven't tried them. I'll use the hair stuff tonight and also the moisturizer.


Yay! My tracking info says my box won't be here til Monday.  I hate waiting.


----------



## twinoaks207

Box arrived today.  Perhaps my expectations were too high. 

Are all of the things listed on the card supposed to be in there?

This is what my box included:

*A Bvlgari perfume sample* (not into perfume so I'll give this to somebody somewhere)
A small sample size of *Kiehl's Abyssine Cream*
A sample size tube of *Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20* tinted treatment (size is like a Sephora 100 point sample), to cover scars, veins  & things
A small tube of *Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Treatment* ( also got one with Sephora Summer Skin first aid box)
A blank *notecard*

The card listed Color Club nail polish in Clambake Coral and Twistband Hair tie but neither of those were in the box.  Shame, because those are the two things out of the whole list that I would have used.

So far, I'm not impressed at all. 

I'll try a couple more & hope they improve.


----------



## twinoaks207

Chasey_Lane said:


> Received my first shipment. Inside goodies: a small sample of nail polish in a coral color. Daughter has already painted her nails w/it and likes the color; Kerastase samples of shampoo and conditioner, along with some hair stuff for dry/damaged hair; Sarah McNamara skin glow, Algenist anti-aging moisturizer and 1 cute note w/an envelope.
> 
> So far I like the products that I have received even though I haven't tried them. I'll use the hair stuff tonight and also the moisturizer.


 
I like yours better!


----------



## Nickel

twinoaks207 said:


> Box arrived today.  Perhaps my expectations were too high.
> 
> Are all of the things listed on the card supposed to be in there?
> 
> This is what my box included:
> 
> *A Bvlgari perfume sample* (not into perfume so I'll give this to somebody somewhere)
> A small sample size of *Kiehl's Abyssine Cream*
> A sample size tube of *Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20* tinted treatment (size is like a Sephora 100 point sample), to cover scars, veins  & things
> A small tube of *Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Treatment* ( also got one with Sephora Summer Skin first aid box)
> A blank *notecard*
> 
> The card listed Color Club nail polish in Clambake Coral and Twistband Hair tie but neither of those were in the box.  Shame, because those are the two things out of the whole list that I would have used.
> 
> So far, I'm not impressed at all.
> 
> I'll try a couple more & hope they improve.


Hmmm...usually you only get 5-6 samples, but everything on the card should be in your box.  A good way to find out what you should have received is to go to your account and click "Box".  It won't be updated for the next couple days but it will list everything that was in your shipment.  In the meantime, shoot them an email - the girls that work there are really nice and will do right by you.  I've received a box with a missing item and they sent one out to me right away.  The downside to Birchbox is that some months are better than others but I like the anticipation and surprise.  I've discovered a lot of new products through them that I really love.


----------



## migtig

twinoaks207 said:


> Box arrived today.  Perhaps my expectations were too high.
> 
> So far, I'm not impressed at all.
> 
> I'll try a couple more & hope they improve.



I wasn't fond of my first box at all - then I went back in and edited my beauty profile and ever since I've been much happier with all of my products.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

twinoaks207 said:


> I like yours better!



And I like yours better!!!


----------



## Nickel

I just checked my account and they have my May box contents listed. 

I'll be getting:
Arquiste L'Etrog - I think this is a perfume.  I hate perfume samples. 
Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ - I've been wanting to try BB Cream so I'm excited about this one.
Color Club® Foil Collection - I hope I get the Disco Nap color because the purple one is kinda fug.
beautyblender® blendercleanser - Kinda useless since I don't own a Beauty Blender, but I want one so maybe this will inspire me to buy one.  I guess I could use it to clean brushes.
Twistband Skinny Headband - looks similar to the hair tie I got last year.
A Notecard


----------



## lovinmaryland

twinoaks207 said:


> Box arrived today.  Perhaps my expectations were too high.
> 
> Are all of the things listed on the card supposed to be in there?
> 
> This is what my box included:
> 
> *A Bvlgari perfume sample* (not into perfume so I'll give this to somebody somewhere)
> A small sample size of *Kiehl's Abyssine Cream*
> A sample size tube of *Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20* tinted treatment (size is like a Sephora 100 point sample), to cover scars, veins  & things
> A small tube of *Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Treatment* ( also got one with Sephora Summer Skin first aid box)
> A blank *notecard*
> 
> The card listed Color Club nail polish in Clambake Coral and Twistband Hair tie but neither of those were in the box.  Shame, because those are the two things out of the whole list that I would have used.
> 
> So far, I'm not impressed at all.
> 
> I'll try a couple more & hope they improve.



Is it the Bvlgari Coral?  If so I will trade you something from my box if I dont get that in mine.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE that perfume!!!!  So pricey though 

I got the Sephora skin care box, wasnt it really nice this year!


----------



## VenusDoom

I got:

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette Spray - I love this scent, honestly.  I may look for the rollerball next.
Dr. Jart+ Waterfuse BB Cream - I tried it out today and I LOVE IT.  I went on to Sephora to price it and it's $2 more, plus it's out of stock.  Ordered the full size today.
Ojon Volume Advance Volumizing Conditioner - I haven't tried this out yet, will try out in the morning
Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner - I'm not too fond the of the color (it's more brown based and I primarily wear black based colors) but I will probably give it a whirl the next time I use brown bases
Twistband Hair Tie - I might use it when I work out
Notecard - It's already found it's way to the trash


----------



## twinoaks207

migtig said:


> I wasn't fond of my first box at all - then I went back in and edited my beauty profile and ever since I've been much happier with all of my products.


 
I'll try this.  I tried the Kiehl's Abyssine Cream last night & I think I'm allergic to it.   It's just not my week, 



lovinmaryland said:


> Is it the Bvlgari Coral? If so I will trade you something from my box if I dont get that in mine. I LOVE LOVE LOVE that perfume!!!! So pricey though
> 
> I got the Sephora skin care box, wasnt it really nice this year!


 
It was the Omnia Crystalline.  I loved that Sephora skin care box -- lots of cool things to try! Working up my courage to try that big tube of self-tanner.  I spot-tested so I know I'm not allergic, just afraid of getting "streaks"   I've never used a self-tanner before.  Yeah, I'm a chicken -- cluck cluck cluck...


----------



## doubtfull24

I got

- Dr.Jart BB cream
-color club polish in disco nap
-Stilla liquid eyeliner in a blue sparkle color 
-Kerastase shampoo+conditioner sample
-Kerastase cristalliste lumiere liquide
-note card


----------



## Nickel

VenusDoom said:


> Dr. Jart+ Waterfuse BB Cream - I tried it out today and I LOVE IT.  I went on to Sephora to price it and it's $2 more, plus it's out of stock.  Ordered the full size today.


Was your sample really sparse?  I had to squeeze pretty hard to get a little bit to put on the back of my hand and it seems like there's not much in it at all.  Like maybe one or two uses in a much bigger tube.  I'm going to try it out tomorrow.


----------



## Nickel

twinoaks207 said:


> I'll try this.  I tried the Kiehl's Abyssine Cream last night & I think I'm allergic to it.   It's just not my week,


I got a Kiehl's oil free moisturizer last year and I really wanted to love it but despite being oil free it was really heavy and greasy and broke me out pretty bad.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:


> Arquiste L'Etrog
> Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+
> Color Club® Foil Collection
> beautyblender® blendercleanser
> Twistband Skinny Headband
> A Notecard



Same here.  I'm the weirdo of the bunch because I like perfume samples and the Arquiste is really nice.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Same here.  I'm the weirdo of the bunch because I like perfume samples and the Arquiste is really nice.



  Good!  

Now I know who to give my Sephora samples to.  I don't like the perfume samples. Most of them give me headaches, so I usually don't select them.  

The Birchbox sounds fun, but I don't change my products up a lot, and it would be a bunch of stuff lying around, which I'd hate. I like Sephora because I get my bare minerals stuff from them & I'll use my points to try products from them.


----------



## VenusDoom

Nickel said:


> Was your sample really sparse?  I had to squeeze pretty hard to get a little bit to put on the back of my hand and it seems like there's not much in it at all.  Like maybe one or two uses in a much bigger tube.  I'm going to try it out tomorrow.


Yes... I had to fight to get it out... but it worked amazingly.


----------



## lovinmaryland

VenusDoom said:


> I got:
> 
> Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette Spray - I love this scent, honestly.  I may look for the rollerball next.
> Dr. Jart+ Waterfuse BB Cream - I tried it out today and I LOVE IT.  I went on to Sephora to price it and it's $2 more, plus it's out of stock.  Ordered the full size today.
> Ojon Volume Advance Volumizing Conditioner - I haven't tried this out yet, will try out in the morning
> Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner - I'm not too fond the of the color (it's more brown based and I primarily wear black based colors) but I will probably give it a whirl the next time I use brown bases
> Twistband Hair Tie - I might use it when I work out
> Notecard - It's already found it's way to the trash


OMG the Ojon conditioner is AMAZING!  I got the travel kit last year and my hair looked & felt fantastic.  It is really pricey though (like $30 a bottle) and I cant justify spending that much...especially when my boys dont realize that mommy's special shampoo's & face washes are just for her 


twinoaks207 said:


> I'll try this.  I tried the Kiehl's Abyssine Cream last night & I think I'm allergic to it.   It's just not my week,
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Omnia Crystalline.  I loved that Sephora skin care box -- lots of cool things to try! Working up my courage to try that big tube of self-tanner.  I spot-tested so I know I'm not allergic, just afraid of getting "streaks"   I've never used a self-tanner before.  Yeah, I'm a chicken -- cluck cluck cluck...



It was medium to dark and I am a pasty white so I gave mine to a girlfriend.  The box that it came in is super cute.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

So far I don't like the Keratase set -- the shampoo is nice and smells awesome, and I'd use it if it were cheaper (and not $38 for the bottle).  The conditioner didn't wow me at all... and I have much better success w/Suave for $1.50. 

I do like the Keratase hair serum stuff though.  That seems to work pretty well.


----------



## doubtfull24

Chasey_Lane said:


> So far I don't like the Keratase set -- the shampoo is nice and smells awesome, and I'd use it if it were cheaper (and not $38 for the bottle).  The conditioner didn't wow me at all... and I have much better success w/Suave for $1.50.
> 
> I do like the Keratase hair serum stuff though.  That seems to work pretty well.



I also didn't like the conditioner to be honest I didn't like the shampoo either the smell was good but I have long hair and it didn't lather very well and the condition really sucked . I liked the serum a lot I would buy that :0)


----------



## Nickel

VenusDoom said:


> Yes... I had to fight to get it out... but it worked amazingly.


I used it today and am kinda on the fence about it.  On the one hand, it did what I wanted - light coverage, just enough to even out my skin tone and I didn't feel like I was wearing anything.  Also, foundation and tinted moisturizer always make my face oily after a couple hours - that didn't happen with this.  I didn't like that it didn't last all day.  I've been wearing Maybelline's Dream foundation (the liquid one) and I apply it with a damp brush to kinda sheer it out for light-medium coverage and it lasts ALL day.  Like 7am to 11pm.  But it makes my face oily and I have to blot every couple of hours.

ETA: I just noticed that it's SPF 45 PA+++.  That pretty much seals it - I'll purchase a full size.  That's a pretty impressive SPF for makeup.


----------



## migtig

I got 

*Algenist Firming and lifting cream moisturizer - pretty nice sized sample, but it reminds me of Pond's Cold Cream like my grandma used.  Kind of greasy.  It also doesn't even compare to my "miracle" product.  I think I'm ruined for any other moisturizers.

*Dior Diorshow Extase Mascara - this stuff is awesome.  Nice sized sample and the wand on the mascara is nice too.  I like it.  Now if I can only justify spending $28 on mascara....that I rarely wear.  

*Dior Miss Dior Eau de Parfum - OMG I love this perfume.  Love it.  I just love it.  My husband liked it too, which is rare for him.  But his  went way up when I asked if I could buy it at $102 a bottle.  

*Keraste Age Premium Bain Substantif Shampoo - I haven't tried this yet but it's in a travel size bottle.

*Kerastase Age Premium Masque Substantif Deep Conditioner - I haven't tried this either but it's in one of those plastic sample things.  

*Cute Notecard - Like everyone else.  I like stationary so this is cute to me.


----------



## watercolor

Okay.. now I am all sorts of intrigued. I am on the waiting list.. we shall see.


----------



## VenusDoom

Nickel said:


> I used it today and am kinda on the fence about it.  On the one hand, it did what I wanted - light coverage, just enough to even out my skin tone and I didn't feel like I was wearing anything.  Also, foundation and tinted moisturizer always make my face oily after a couple hours - that didn't happen with this.  I didn't like that it didn't last all day.  I've been wearing Maybelline's Dream foundation (the liquid one) and I apply it with a damp brush to kinda sheer it out for light-medium coverage and it lasts ALL day.  Like 7am to 11pm.  But it makes my face oily and I have to blot every couple of hours.
> 
> ETA: I just noticed that it's SPF 45 PA+++.  That pretty much seals it - I'll purchase a full size.  That's a pretty impressive SPF for makeup.


I use Urban Decay's setting spray and my make up will last all day, and all night if I fall asleep in it (I've proved that twice this week).


----------



## Nickel

VenusDoom said:


> I use Urban Decay's setting spray and my make up will last all day, and all night if I fall asleep in it (I've proved that twice this week).


I'd actually been wanting to try their De-Slick spray but the Sephora in Waldorf didn't have any.  Lo and behold, when I'm checking out I notice that they have the Beauty Insider rewards now and one of the 100 point ones was a little bottle of De-Slick.  Score! I'm going to try it out today.  

And I was wrong, the BB Cream I got was SPF 25, but Dr Jart does make a 45 that you can get at Sephora.  It looks like that's a bit heavier though so I'll stick with the 25.


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> I got
> 
> *Algenist Firming and lifting cream moisturizer - pretty nice sized sample, but it reminds me of Pond's Cold Cream like my grandma used.  Kind of greasy.  It also doesn't even compare to my "miracle" product.  I think I'm ruined for any other moisturizers.
> 
> *Dior Diorshow Extase Mascara - this stuff is awesome.  Nice sized sample and the wand on the mascara is nice too.  I like it.  Now if I can only justify spending $28 on mascara....that I rarely wear.
> 
> **Dior Miss Dior Eau de Parfum *- OMG I love this perfume.  Love it.  I just love it.  My husband liked it too, which is rare for him.  But his  went way up when I asked if I could buy it at $102 a bottle.
> 
> *Keraste Age Premium Bain Substantif Shampoo - I haven't tried this yet but it's in a travel size bottle.
> 
> *Kerastase Age Premium Masque Substantif Deep Conditioner - I haven't tried this either but it's in one of those plastic sample things.
> 
> *Cute Notecard - Like everyone else.  I like stationary so this is cute to me.



I have been wearing this for 5 years now I absolutely love.  Hands down my favorite perfume!.  Big B's favorite also.  It is pricey so I only wear it once in awhile.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I'm a perfume whore and I was upset that I didn't get any perfume samples.   My ever day wear is Coach (I have to pick between 3 of them ) or Philosophy's Falling in Love.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Chasey_Lane said:


> *I'm a perfume whore* and I was upset that I didn't get any perfume samples.   My ever day wear is Coach (I have to pick between 3 of them ) or Philosophy's Falling in Love.



Me too  

I must say seeing all these good perfume samples every one got has me super jealous!

When I made my last Sephora purchase I was able to get big sample of Dolce & Gabana Rose the One.  It smells really nice, especially for summer time.  Nice & light.


----------



## VenusDoom

lovinmaryland said:


> Me too
> 
> I must say seeing all these good perfume samples every one got has me super jealous!
> 
> When I made my last Sephora purchase I was able to get big sample of Dolce & Gabana Rose the One.  It smells really nice, especially for summer time.  Nice & light.


Dolce & Gabbana The One, Michael Kors Very Hollywood, and Escada Taj Sunset at the 3 scents I alternate.  Usually, if I'm in a hurry, it's almost always Very Hollywood.  I like it because it smells beachy.


----------



## lovinmaryland

VenusDoom said:


> Dolce & Gabbana The One, Michael Kors Very Hollywood, and Escada Taj Sunset at the 3 scents I alternate.  Usually, if I'm in a hurry, it's almost always Very Hollywood.  I like it because it smells beachy.



Love Taj Sunset too.  I love it when Escada has their 6 mini summer scent sets.  They smell so fantastic!


----------



## VenusDoom

lovinmaryland said:


> Love Taj Sunset too.  I love it when Escada has their 6 mini summer scent sets.  They smell so fantastic!


I just wish they would carry Taj Sunset over!  Now, I'm madly in love with the fragrance but have to rely on ebay to find it!  It smells like a mai tai.


----------



## lovinmaryland

VenusDoom said:


> I just wish they would carry Taj Sunset over!  Now, I'm madly in love with the fragrance but have to rely on ebay to find it!  It smells like a mai tai.



I know that is the worst.  Only good for one season grrr!


----------



## Nickel

VenusDoom said:


> Escada Taj Sunset


I LOVE Taj Sunset! I also really like Viva la Juicy and lately I've just been wearing Bath and Body Works' Coconut Lime Breeze.  I'm picky about perfume - I don't like the floral scents and would prefer to just walk around smelling like fruit.


----------



## itsbob

BG's Birchbox is full of warmth and love, and it's just a happy place to be.. 



Or are we talking about the same thing??


----------



## VenusDoom

Nickel said:


> I LOVE Taj Sunset! I also really like Viva la Juicy and lately I've just been wearing Bath and Body Works' Coconut Lime Breeze.  I'm picky about perfume - I don't like the floral scents and would prefer to just walk around smelling like fruit.


Ed Hardy's Hearts and Daggers has the same fruity and summery feel.

I've noticed that with perfume, like with all things in my life, I tend to be a creature of habit.  If I like a perfume, there's a very good chance it has a mandarin note in it.  There is usually also a jasmine note.


----------



## BadGirl

How often do Birchboxes come out, and what is the charge for getting one?

I guess I should read their FAQ sheet.


----------



## migtig

BadGirl said:


> How often do Birchboxes come out, and what is the charge for getting one?
> 
> I guess I should read their FAQ sheet.



$10 a month each month, cancel anytime.  Or you can go with a yearly rate.

Oh and they have Birchbox Men too for itsbob.


----------



## Retrodeb54

My box is cedar to keep away moths not birch and its nobody's business whats in it.


----------



## Moved_south

Just registered.... now I just have to wait to get the invite 

Thanks for the info on this. Sounds great.


----------



## jwwb2000

Was so unimpressed with my first birchbox shipment.  Guess I will give it another month then I will try another sample box like glossybox or several others.


----------



## vraiblonde

jwwb2000 said:


> Was so unimpressed with my first birchbox shipment.  Guess I will give it another month then I will try another sample box like glossybox or several others.



Try The Look Store.  I've been happy with all my boxes so far.


----------



## lmwelch

jwwb2000 said:


> Was so unimpressed with my first birchbox shipment.  Guess I will give it another month then I will try another sample box like glossybox or several others.



Same here.  My first Birchbox had 4 little samples of things I probably won't ever use again.  If you find something better, please pass it along.


----------



## lmwelch

vraiblonde said:


> Try The Look Store.  I've been happy with all my boxes so far.



Do you mean you've been happy with all your Birchbox boxes or "The Look Store" boxes?


----------



## vraiblonde

lmwelch said:


> Do you mean you've been happy with all your Birchbox boxes or "The Look Store" boxes?



I like most of my Birchboxes but I think I like Look Store better.


----------



## VenusDoom

Got the notice my June box shipped... just waitin' to see what it's gonna have this month!


----------



## twinoaks207

VenusDoom said:


> Got the notice my June box shipped... just waitin' to see what it's gonna have this month!


 
According to tracking number, mine is sitting at the post office waiting for me.  Website only shows May info when I click on "box".  Guess I'll just have to wait & see.


----------



## VenusDoom

It had a lip and cheek stain that I'll never use on my cheeks but like on my lips, self tanning towelettes that I gave to my mom because my ultra pale ass isn't going to use them, an eyeshadow crayon in a bronze color, and a fancy ziploc baggie.  I wasn't as impressed this month as I was last month, but I figure if I get one useable thing a month we're doing pretty well.


----------



## Bay_Kat

I've see this thread for weeks, the curiosity is killing me. WHAT IS IT?

Sorry if I seem really stupid about this.


----------



## lmwelch

Bay_Kat said:


> I've see this thread for weeks, the curiosity is killing me. WHAT IS IT?
> 
> Sorry if I seem really stupid about this.



Basically it's a monthly shipment of cosmetic samples.  For more info, go here: https://www.birchbox.com/


----------



## Bay_Kat

lmwelch said:


> Basically it's a monthly shipment of cosmetic samples.  For more info, go here: https://www.birchbox.com/



Thank you.


----------



## twinoaks207

VenusDoom said:


> It had a lip and cheek stain that I'll never use on my cheeks but like on my lips, self tanning towelettes that I gave to my mom because my ultra pale ass isn't going to use them, an eyeshadow crayon in a bronze color, and a fancy ziploc baggie. I wasn't as impressed this month as I was last month, but I figure if I get one useable thing a month we're doing pretty well.


 
Mine had the lip & cheek stain, self-tanning towelettes, fancy ziploc baggie (recommended for air travel but worked wonders at keeping my phone, mini-wallet, keys, etc. together in my beach bag today and free of sand), a small bottle of cleanser for cosmetic brushes (bare essentials brushes here I come!), and a nice-sized sample bottle of a spray/leave-in hair conditioner that's supposed to protect from UV rays.  Oh, and a sample of men's cologne that will go to hubby or son, as they're pushing their  Men's boxes.  First 2 I'll give to daughters, next 3 I'll use.  Pretty good haul for me this month.


----------



## migtig

I received:

* Comodynes Self Tanning Intensive - self tanning towelettes - I'll give these away

* Masqueology - Pore Minimizing Mask - I'm going to try it out today and scare my husband and dogs

* Stila - One step bronze - I've liked all the stila products I've received so far, but I'm a little hesitant to give this a try.  Maybe I'll try it today, see how it looks and then pass it on to someone else.  It is a full size sample.

* The Balm Cosmetics - Staniac in Beauty Queen - it's a "lip stain and cheek stain" but I love it as a lip stain.  Very long wearing.

* Tili - Bag - airport bag it's billed as, but I have airport bags.  It's cute though and I think I'll pass this on to someone else

* John Varvatos - Star USA - a push from the Birchbox Men boxes - I made my husband wear it and it was very nice and clean smelling.


----------



## LazySmurfette

Mine still shows my May box... and as of yesterday the tracking still said NY, with a projected delivery date of 6/14.


----------



## Nickel

Mine says it should be delivered by 6/14 but it was in Capitol Heights on Friday so hopefully I'll get it tomorrow!

Are the self-tanner towelettes for your face or body?  I hope I get some! I've been contemplating getting a similar product from Loreal.


----------



## twinoaks207

Nickel said:


> Mine says it should be delivered by 6/14 but it was in Capitol Heights on Friday so hopefully I'll get it tomorrow!
> 
> *Are the self-tanner towelettes for your face or body*? I hope I get some! I've been contemplating getting a similar product from Loreal.


 
Both -- check out the company link for the product
SELF-TANNING INTENSIVE - COMODYNES.NET


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> I received:
> 
> * Comodynes Self Tanning Intensive - self tanning towelettes - I'll give these away
> 
> * Masqueology - Pore Minimizing Mask - I'm going to try it out today and scare my husband and dogs
> 
> * Stila - One step bronze - I've liked all the stila products I've received so far, but I'm a little hesitant to give this a try.  Maybe I'll try it today, see how it looks and then pass it on to someone else.  It is a full size sample.
> 
> * The Balm Cosmetics - Staniac in Beauty Queen - it's a "lip stain and cheek stain" but I love it as a lip stain.  Very long wearing.
> 
> * Tili - Bag - airport bag it's billed as, but I have airport bags.  It's cute though and I think I'll pass this on to someone else
> 
> * John Varvatos - Star USA - a push from the Birchbox Men boxes - I made my husband wear it and it was very nice and clean smelling.



This is exactly what was in my box.  This months box was a bust for me.  I dont tan (at least I try not too) I will probably end up giving all of the stuff except for the Stainiac away.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Ooooh, I hope I get the cute bag and tanning towelettes!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:


> Ooooh, I hope I get the cute bag



It's just a decorated Ziploc - nothing to get excited about.

I got the same as Mig.  Didn't like the mask - it was slimy and gross, and I only wore it for a minute or so before I couldn't stand it anymore.  And I didn't care about the little baggie.  But everything else was cool    Stainiac wasn't as good as Benetint, but I loved the Stila bronzer and would buy it.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Chasey_Lane said:


> Ooooh, I hope I get the cute bag and tanning towelettes!!!


You can have my towlettes & bag if you like.  Agree w/ Vrai its just a flower printed zip loc sandwich bag.


vraiblonde said:


> It's just a decorated Ziploc - nothing to get excited about.
> 
> I got the same as Mig.  Didn't like the mask - it was slimy and gross, and I only wore it for a minute or so before I couldn't stand it anymore.  And I didn't care about the little baggie.  But everything else was cool    Stainiac wasn't as good as Benetint, but I loved the Stila bronzer and would buy it.



You can have mine if you like.  I am pretty pale so it would look horrible on me   I was surprised at the size though.  Seemed to be a full size product.


----------



## Nickel

migtig said:


> I received:
> 
> * Comodynes Self Tanning Intensive - self tanning towelettes - I'll give these away
> 
> * Masqueology - Pore Minimizing Mask - I'm going to try it out today and scare my husband and dogs
> 
> * Stila - One step bronze - I've liked all the stila products I've received so far, but I'm a little hesitant to give this a try.  Maybe I'll try it today, see how it looks and then pass it on to someone else.  It is a full size sample.
> 
> * The Balm Cosmetics - Staniac in Beauty Queen - it's a "lip stain and cheek stain" but I love it as a lip stain.  Very long wearing.
> 
> * Tili - Bag - airport bag it's billed as, but I have airport bags.  It's cute though and I think I'll pass this on to someone else
> 
> * John Varvatos - Star USA - a push from the Birchbox Men boxes - I made my husband wear it and it was very nice and clean smelling.


My box was the same and I'm pleased with everything I've received.

Self tanning towelettes - I have fair skin and love the sun, but because I'm paranoid about skin cancer and burn easily, I wear sunscreen religiously. I will not step outside of the house without sunscreen on my face, not even to check the mail.   I still like the look of tan skin, so I use self tanners.  I've heard that towelettes are where it's at when it comes to self tanners so hopefully there's enough in the 2 packets to do my whole body. 

The sheet mask - I've been wanting to try one of these forever, although they are pretty scary looking. I'll avoid mirrors. 

Stila bronzing serum - I have high hopes for this.  Last year I received a tube of By Terry's Hyaluronic Face Glow that is absolutely amazing.  My SIL pulled me aside once and asked what I was doing to my skin because I was glowing.   It's very expensive so I've been using my sample sparingly and will probably not get around to repurchasing so I really really hope this Stila product is comparable.  Also, I'm fairly certain that this "sample" is actually full sized, so that's a $36 value. 

The stain - I won't wear this on my cheeks but I love it on my lips.  The shade is exactly like Benetint but the application is 100x better and it's slightly moisturizing while Benetint provides zero moisture.

I think the baggie is cute and I like twinoaks' suggestion to use it at the beach to protect my phone and whatever else I don't want all sandy.

The cologne...let me tell you about this cologne.  When I was little and my dad was working nights, he would always come give me a hug before he left so I could sniff his aftershave.  This is one of my most vivid memories - I was maybe 4 years old.  I doubt he would even remember what brand he was wearing but it was probably something cheap since he had to have been an E-4 or E-5 at the time and we never had a lot of money.  Anyway, I took a whiff of this cologne and it smells EXACTLY like I remember his aftershave smelling.  I'm sure my memory isn't 100% spot on so it probably just has similar notes, but it brought back a flood of memories and is probably the best male fragrance I've ever smelled.


----------



## doubtfull24

I am not loving my box :/

 BORGHESE - Body soak bath salts ...Ok I guess

 Eyeko - Fat eye stick in chocolate ... won't use it is full size however

 the Balm - Stainiac in Beauty Queen ... won't use this either

 Yu-be - Moisturizing skin cream .. Might try ..tried it and it smells bad!

 Luna bar mini chocolate peppermint ...yuck


----------



## doubtfull24

I wish you could get a sample of everything they have each month or be able to pick the samples you want instead of them picking for you.I did read if you buy a subscription for someone the first box they send is full of stuff may have to look into that.


----------



## vraiblonde

doubtfull24 said:


> I am not loving my box :/
> 
> BORGHESE - Body soak bath salts ...Ok I guess
> 
> Eyeko - Fat eye stick in chocolate ... won't use it is full size however
> 
> the Balm - Stainiac in Beauty Queen ... won't use this either
> 
> Yu-be - Moisturizing skin cream .. Might try ..tried it and it smells bad!
> 
> Luna bar mini chocolate peppermint ...yuck



I'd have rather had your box


----------



## LazySmurfette

, I can see what I will receive on Thursday!!  

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

Stila One Step Bronze

Comodynes Self Tanning Intensive

The Stainiac

and a Luna bar... I already eat these as it is, but oh well.


----------



## doubtfull24

LazySmurfette said:


> , I can see what I will receive on Thursday!!
> 
> Taylor Swift Wonderstruck
> 
> Stila One Step Bronze
> 
> Comodynes Self Tanning Intensive
> 
> The Stainiac
> 
> and a Luna bar... I already eat these as it is, but oh well.



I would love to get all that minus the stainiac and luna bar :/


----------



## doubtfull24

vraiblonde said:


> I'd have rather had your box



 You can have the stuff in my box if you want.I took a bite of the luna bar and threw it away and used a tiny drop of the yu-be but other than that the rest of it all has been untouched...


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:


> It's just a decorated Ziploc - nothing to get excited about.
> 
> I got the same as Mig.  Didn't like the mask - it was slimy and gross, and I only wore it for a minute or so before I couldn't stand it anymore.  And I didn't care about the little baggie.  But everything else was cool    Stainiac wasn't as good as Benetint, but I loved the Stila bronzer and would buy it.


The mask was creepy.  I left mine on for the full 20 minutes and I don't feel like it actually did anything.  The best mask-type of product ever is Philosophy's Microdelivery Peel.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:


> The mask was creepy.



It felt like a jellyfish had attached itself to my face.  Ick.


----------



## terbear1225

Think I'm glad I missed the mask!  I do like the stainiac.  As many have said, will never use it on my cheeks but I like it for lips


----------



## Tigerlily

After reading this thread I signed up for an invite this morning. I got my invitation this evening. I will give it a shot for a few months. I am hoping that due to such a quick response that they are still sending goodies that I might enjoy or pass on versus ending up with samples from the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Nickel

For people that received the bronzer - how are you using it?  I put it all over my face and blended it out pretty well but it wouldn't even out and I looked like I had a fight with a bottle of self tanner.   I put my BB cream right on top of it and I have a nice little glow now so hopefully I won't look crazy by the end of the day. 

I also used the tan towelettes on my legs so in a few hours we shall see how well they work.  A few observations:  I used gloves to avoid the orange hands and it felt really awkward.  I think if I tried again I would just do it with bare hands and scrub them really well afterward so they don't turn orange.    Also, one towelette was barely enough for both legs and in hindsight I should've used one for each leg.  I have a sneaking suspicion that my left leg will turn out lighter than my right.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:


> For people that received the bronzer - how are you using it?  I put it all over my face and blended it out pretty well but it wouldn't even out and I looked like I had a fight with a bottle of self tanner.   I put my BB cream right on top of it and I have a nice little glow now so hopefully I won't look crazy by the end of the day.



I add bronzer to my winter foundation to darken it up enough for summer.  As summer goes on and the rest of me is tanned but my sunscreened face is still white, I use it straight up as a foundation.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:


> I add bronzer to my winter foundation to darken it up enough for summer.  As summer goes on and the rest of me is tanned but my sunscreened face is still white, I use it straight up as a foundation.


I'll try that tomorrow!  I used to mix my foundation with moisturizer in the summer before I discovered tinted moisturizer.

The self tanner worked really well.  It was fairly subtle so I'll use the other towelette tomorrow to deepen the color a bit.  It wasn't streaky or orange at all, and I have fair skin.  I think I'm going to go out and by the L'Oreal towelettes.  If you use them make sure you exfoliate well and apply a thin layer of moisturizer before you apply!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

My box included 2 stains -- neither of which I like and tossed them to my daughter, 2 nail polish remover pads, the cute baggie (which broke the first time I used it), and some hair serum stuff.  Overall, I was not that impressed.


----------



## FancyBelle

You know, I have gotten two boxes so far, and I can't say I am impressed with anything I have gotten so far. Will give it one more month, then I may cancel.


----------



## lovinmaryland

FancyBelle said:


> You know, I have gotten two boxes so far, and I can't say I am impressed with anything I have gotten so far. Will give it one more month, then I may cancel.



That is what I was thinking also.


----------



## twinoaks207

*July box*

Okay, this one's a definite winner for me!!


Color Club blue-ming nail polish (green-turquoise) -- a great way to try a color I wouldn't ordinarily wear!
Eyeko Skinny Liquic eyeliner -- nice size sample here, can't wait to try this
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint -- teeny tiny sample, will try just because
harvey Prince Hello perfume sample (Meyer lemon, white grapefruit, pink plumeria) -- not a perfume person, will give this away.
Larabar Uber - Bananas Foster sample size -- will toss this into my purse for one of those "moments" (I think this was a replacement for the Tea Forte minteas that were listed on the card. Fine with me as I'm more of an energy bar person anyway.
Birchbox Exclusive neon earbuds (pink buds, green cord)
Nice!!!  Arrived today!

On tap for tomorrow --- nail polish fun!!! 

I really wish that the website "box" would be up-dated before I actually get the box but hey, that's a minor complaint!


----------



## vraiblonde

twinoaks207 said:


> Color Club blue-ming nail polish (green-turquoise) -- a great way to try a color I wouldn't ordinarily wear!
> Eyeko Skinny Liquic eyeliner -- nice size sample here, can't wait to try this
> Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint -- teeny tiny sample, will try just because
> harvey Prince Hello perfume sample (Meyer lemon, white grapefruit, pink plumeria) -- not a perfume person, will give this away.
> Larabar Uber - Bananas Foster sample size -- will toss this into my purse for one of those "moments" (I think this was a replacement for the Tea Forte minteas that were listed on the card. Fine with me as I'm more of an energy bar person anyway.
> Birchbox Exclusive neon earbuds (pink buds, green cord)



Ooh, I hope I get those in my box!  Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Nickel

twinoaks207 said:


> Okay, this one's a definite winner for me!!
> 
> 
> Color Club blue-ming nail polish (green-turquoise) -- a great way to try a color I wouldn't ordinarily wear!
> Eyeko Skinny Liquic eyeliner -- nice size sample here, can't wait to try this
> Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint -- teeny tiny sample, will try just because
> harvey Prince Hello perfume sample (Meyer lemon, white grapefruit, pink plumeria) -- not a perfume person, will give this away.
> Larabar Uber - Bananas Foster sample size -- will toss this into my purse for one of those "moments" (I think this was a replacement for the Tea Forte minteas that were listed on the card. Fine with me as I'm more of an energy bar person anyway.
> Birchbox Exclusive neon earbuds (pink buds, green cord)
> Nice!!!  Arrived today!
> 
> On tap for tomorrow --- nail polish fun!!!
> 
> I really wish that the website "box" would be up-dated before I actually get the box but hey, that's a minor complaint!


Very cool! I'm crossing my fingers for a nail polish.


----------



## doubtfull24

Over all better than the last few boxes but this will more than likely be my last.

- Boscia green tea blotting linens ...will use these
- Juliette has a gun perfume... will not use it way to strong yuck
- Stilla lip glaze full size lights sparkly pink ..might use kinda pretty
- Gloss moderne high gloss masque might try suppose to massage in wet hair and rinse 
- Tea forte minteas nice size mint tin 
- Ear buds pink and blue


----------



## migtig

doubtfull24 said:


> Over all better than the last few boxes but this will more than likely be my last.
> 
> - Boscia green tea blotting linens ...will use these
> - Juliette has a gun perfume... will not use it way to strong yuck
> - Stilla lip glaze full size lights sparkly pink ..might use kinda pretty
> - Gloss moderne high gloss masque might try suppose to massage in wet hair and rinse
> - Tea forte minteas nice size mint tin
> - Ear buds pink and blue



I got exactly what you did...
*I'll try blotting - but I'll probably forget
*the perfume is overwhelming and stinks to high heaven 
*I love the lip gloss - but it's sticky - and with a husband and a few dogs running around - sticky lips aren't a good thing.
*The tea mints, well, my husband compared the mint I gave him to dog food and spit it out
*The ear buds work great and match my phone case, so


----------



## Radiant1

I received

_Jouer Moisture Tint_ - I'll try it, but I'm afraid of the "tinting" aspect.
_Oscar de la Renta perfume_ - meh, I certainly won't purchase it.
_Larabar uber whatever it is_ - handed it off to my girls.
_Stila lip glaze_ - used it, it's sticky and too glittery so going in the trash.
_Alterna Color Protection_ - tried it, can't tell if it makes a difference of course, but like the use and smell of what I received last month (Number 4 Super Prep and Protect) better.
_Birchbox earbuds_ - green and pink, will use them and demanded my kids don't take them! 

I have yet to get a nail polish , maybe I have to change my settings.


----------



## vraiblonde

migtig said:


> *I love the lip gloss - but it's sticky - and with a husband and a few dogs running around - sticky lips aren't a good thing.



You go to smooch up the dog and end up with hairy lips.  Not good.

I like the little bitty nail polishes they send.  They're just right for a few applications, and by then I'm tired of the color.


----------



## twinoaks207

*Nail polish report*

Color Club blue-ming nail polish (green-turquoise)

Hmmm... I think I like it on the toes but not on the fingers. I keep looking down at my hands & thinking of a sci fi movie character with green skin. Showed hubby my hand & he wanted to know if I wanted some feathers & rings for my hair & ears.  Then he said keep it on for a couple of days to see if you like it.

I think it might be just a hair out of my comfort zone but what the hell -- it's summer!


----------



## twinoaks207

Radiant1 said:


> I received
> 
> _Jouer Moisture Tint_ - I'll try it, but I'm afraid of the "tinting" aspect.
> _Oscar de la Renta perfume_ - meh, I certainly won't purchase it.
> _Larabar uber whatever it is_ - handed it off to my girls.
> _Stila lip glaze_ - used it, it's sticky and too glittery so going in the trash.
> _Alterna Color Protection_ - tried it, can't tell if it makes a difference of course, but like the use and smell of what I received last month (Number 4 Super Prep and Protect) better.
> _Birchbox earbuds_ - green and pink, will use them and demanded my kids don't take them!
> 
> I have yet to get a *nail polish* , maybe I have to change my settings.


 
This site was one of the ads when I posted on this thread about the nail polish. I've never heard about it but out of curiosity, took the quiz just for fun. Here's the link if you're interested, although it seemed a bit pricey for me....

Julep™ Maven


----------



## Nickel

twinoaks207 said:


> This site was one of the ads when I posted on this thread about the nail polish. I've never heard about it but out of curiosity, took the quiz just for fun. Here's the link if you're interested, although it seemed a bit pricey for me....
> 
> Julep™ Maven


My SILs and I signed up for this last month.  We got a "mystery" box for $20 (normal price is $60 but apparently they always release promo codes so you can get them for $20).  We each received 3 polishes and a bottle of Argan oil (which is amazing and totally worth $20 to me).  Then we did the intro box for a penny (again, promo codes).  That gets you 2 polishes and an awesome foot cream.  Each month you'll get an email letting you know what you'll receive in your box* and the great part is that you can choose to skip it.  This month they were offering 2 polishes (plus a "free" one) and a lip gloss for $20.  Not too bad but I passed because 2 of the 3 polishes were glitter.  The polish formula is great and if I have any complaints it's that they're on the thick side but I'd rather have thick polish than streaky thin polish.  It may not be your thing if you aren't into nail polish (we're obsessed ) but the intro box for a penny is kind of a no brainer.  The polishes are quite small and are absolutely not worth the $14 they're trying to sell them for individually, but $20 for 2 polishes and an extra or two isn't that big a deal to me.

*You fill out a survey and are assigned one of 5 style profiles, but the cool thing is that you aren't stuck with it - you can switch boxes at any time.


----------



## LazySmurfette

I got:

Alterna Bamboo UV+ Color Protection:  Will try this, smells good!

blinc Mascara: Don't wear make up of any kind so will probably give it away.

Harvey Prince Hello: Doesn't smell too bad, like it better than the Dior I rec'd before.

Jouer Luminizing Moisture tint: ehh, I'll try it. 

Tea Forte minteas: have yet to try them

Earbuds: pink and blue, always love a free pair as a spare.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Total score for my box this month!!  

I got the bananas foster bar and I tried it on my way to the gym.  It was yummy.  And, since the box was in the mail all day, it was warm and gooey.  I'll definitely be on the lookout for these between the stores and online.  

Harvey Prince "Hello" perfume.  Smells awesome.  I'll wear it.  

Boscia B.B. Cream. I'm always afraid to put new things on my face, but I give them a try at least once.  I'll probably use it this weekend.  

Amika nourishing hair mask and also some oil treatment.  I love hair products so I'll give one of these items a whirl tonight.  

Ear buds -- yeah buddy!!  I haven't been able to find my "good" pair and I've been using ones from United Airlines and they hurt my ears.  Score for me!!!  

Eyeko liquid eyeliner in black.  I typically wear a soft brown but I'll try this for a night when I'm going out.  I'm sure I'll like it and the pen is a good size so hopefully it will last a bit. 

Thank goodness I didn't get anymore nail polish.  I've gotten I think 3 samples in the last 2 boxes.


----------



## Nickel

My tracking info is still showing up as unavailable. :


----------



## CandaceMM

Chasey_Lane said:


> Boscia B.B. Cream. I'm always afraid to put new things on my face, but I give them a try at least once.  I'll probably use it this weekend.



I use some Boscia products - I like them!  I'd give it a try - their products tend to make my face feel super clean and don't cause breakouts.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

CandaceMM said:


> I use some Boscia products - I like them!  I'd give it a try - their products tend to make my face feel super clean and don't cause breakouts.



Great!  Glad to hear.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:


> I got the bananas foster bar and I tried it on my way to the gym.  It was yummy.  And, since the box was in the mail all day, it was warm and gooey.  I'll definitely be on the lookout for these between the stores and online.



The health food market in Ltown has practically every flavor of Larabar they make.  I love those things!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> The health food market in Ltown has practically every flavor of Larabar they make.  I love those things!


Sweet!!!  Thanks for the info.  I'll definitely be giving them some business and soon!!


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:


> Sweet!!!  Thanks for the info.  I'll definitely be giving them some business and soon!!


The apple pie one is ridiculously good.


----------



## vraiblonde

I got:

Bamboo hair gloss
Jouer moisture tint
Oscar de la Renta Live in Love perfume
Stila lip glaze
Earbuds
Larabar salted nut roll  <--this thing was freaking GOOD!  My new favorite!

I like everything except the perfume sample.


----------



## Nickel

Where is my Birchbox?!?!  I hope it comes tomorrow because we're going out of town on Monday and I want to take my goodies with me. 

This is what I'm supposed to be getting:
Oscar de la Renta live in love
Laura Geller Double Dipped Lipstick in Caribbean Kiss
Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion
fresh Soy Face Cleanser
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds 


I still have 2 unopened deluxe cleanser samples and this box makes 3.  If they keep it up I'll never have to buy face wash again.


----------



## twinoaks207

Nickel said:


> Where is my Birchbox?!?!  I hope it comes tomorrow because we're going out of town on Monday and I want to take my goodies with me.
> 
> This is what I'm supposed to be getting:
> Oscar de la Renta live in love
> Laura Geller Double Dipped Lipstick in Caribbean Kiss
> Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion
> fresh Soy Face Cleanser
> Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds
> 
> 
> I still have 2 unopened deluxe cleanser samples and this box makes 3. If they keep it up I'll never have to buy face wash again.


 
Let me know what you think about the Laura Geller lipstick, please.  I don't usually wear lipstick but I've heard that her stuff is really good.


----------



## Nickel

twinoaks207 said:


> Let me know what you think about the Laura Geller lipstick, please.  I don't usually wear lipstick but I've heard that her stuff is really good.


Definitely! I'm more of a lip gloss person but I do have 2 Benefit lipsticks that I like.  This Laura Geller one has 2 colors in the one stick - one on each side. Very cool!  It's not supposed to be delivered til the 19th though.


----------



## migtig

vraiblonde said:


> I got:
> 
> Bamboo hair gloss
> Jouer moisture tint
> Oscar de la Renta Live in Love perfume
> Stila lip glaze
> Earbuds
> Larabar salted nut roll  <--this thing was freaking GOOD!  My new favorite!
> 
> I like everything except the perfume sample.



What does the hair gloss do?  Shiny or body or stay in place?  Does it weigh your hair down at all?


----------



## Nickel

twinoaks207 said:


> Let me know what you think about the Laura Geller lipstick, please.  I don't usually wear lipstick but I've heard that her stuff is really good.


I am not a fan of this lipstick.  The rosy pink side is an okay color but doesn't flatter my skin tone at all.  It reminds me of something that would have been popular in the early 90s.  The bronzey pink side is awful awful awful.  It has a frosted sheen and is not a good color at all.  Not alone, not layered on top of the pink.  They sent me the full size lipstick so I'm going to offer it to my mom, but if she doesn't want it I'm pitching it.  It's nothing special, so don't waste your money.  For a dollar extra you can hit up Sephora and pick up some Benefit lipstick that is much much better.  Or save your money and pick something up at the drugstore because it's bound to be better than this stuff.

Other than that, I don't hate the perfume and I may even wear it this fall.  The earbuds seem cheap but I'm going to use them anyway.  The shimmery moisturizer makes me nervous because nobody wants to look greasy, and the facial cleanser sample was just 3 little packets, not an actual tube.  Not a big deal, I can just put them in my travel bag the next time I go somewhere.  I'm left feeling very meh about this box, but whatever.


----------



## doubtfull24

So I forgot to cancel my birchbox subscription...However... I am happy I did because I really like the stuff I got this time!


 -Hydro Silk Razor
- Viva La Juicy perfume sample
- DDF Brightening Cleanser
- Beauty Fixation eye makeup remover swabs
- 2 body tan towelettes by comodynes
- 2 face moisturising summer glow

 Also anyone get the GLOSS Modern  High Gloss Masque last month? I love love love it! Sucks that it is $39 bucks but might just have to buy it! My hair smells and feels so smooth and looks shiny. It kinda smells like coconut yum


----------



## doubtfull24

I do wish I would have got the stila stay all day foundation, concealer, & brush kit


----------



## Radiant1

I received:

Hydro Silk Razor - I'm usually not fond of razors with the guard; however, this one really did give my legs a smooth shave. 

Pomegranate Buffing Beads - I can strain some beach sand and get the same effect, meh. 

You-Be Skin Cream - Haven't used it yet, but plan to on my  heels, a sure way to find out if it's any good.

Purifying Mud Mask - It stung my skin a bit when I applied it; however, it did leave my skin feeling soft and smooth with pores maybe less visible.

Caldrea Hand Soap - Haven't used it yet. I hope it smells good.

Stila foundation/concealer - A nice matte finish. It didn't exactly last all day, however.


----------



## vraiblonde

migtig said:


> What does the hair gloss do?  Shiny or body or stay in place?  Does it weigh your hair down at all?



Shine and frizz control, and it's very light but still tamed my mess.  I probably like it.


----------



## migtig

vraiblonde said:


> Shine and frizz control, and it's very light but still tamed my mess.  I probably like it.



The one I got (Gloss moderne high gloss) just weighed my hair down so it looked like I had dirty hair all day.  I still had frizzes.


----------



## migtig

migtig said:


> * Stila - One step bronze - I've liked all the stila products I've received so far, but I'm a little hesitant to give this a try.  Maybe I'll try it today, see how it looks and then pass it on to someone else.  It is a full size sample.


I finally tried this and I'm keeping it.  Very impressed with how well it works.


----------



## vraiblonde

migtig said:


> I finally tried this and I'm keeping it.  Very impressed with how well it works.



I liked it, too, and would probably buy more when it runs out.  I mix it with a bit of regular foundation and the color is just right.


----------



## doubtfull24

migtig said:


> The one I got (Gloss moderne high gloss) just weighed my hair down so it looked like I had dirty hair all day.  I still had frizzes.



 Really  I love it ...I have long fine hair that usually looks oily at the roots by the end of the day and this stuff doesn't do that to my hair. I only condition from the middle of my hair to the ends never on the roots. I have also noticed I don't have to blow dry my hair and it will be smooth. I usually have to blow dry my hair or it looks frizzy or like I need the ends cut. The other day I woke up late and just put my hair in an up-do and later let it down and it looked wavy and stayed smooth. I still hate spending that much on a conditioner. The sample I got has lasted awhile you only need a little so I might just ask for this for my bday


----------



## migtig

doubtfull24 said:


> Really  I love it ...I have long fine hair that usually looks oily at the roots by the end of the day and this stuff doesn't do that to my hair. I only condition from the middle of my hair to the ends never on the roots. I have also noticed I don't have to blow dry my hair and it will be smooth. I usually have to blow dry my hair or it looks frizzy or like I need the ends cut. The other day I woke up late and just put my hair in an up-do and later let it down and it looked wavy and stayed smooth. I still hate spending that much on a conditioner. The sample I got has lasted awhile you only need a little so I might just ask for this for my bday



I have long heavy wavy hair, so maybe that's the difference, I also never style my hair, as I want to pick the curls and go. I have zero time and no patience.  I actualkly do really well with the mixed chicks products, that most other hair products disappoint me.


----------



## twinoaks207

Radiant1 said:


> I received:
> 
> Hydro Silk Razor - I'm usually not fond of razors with the guard; however, this one really did give my legs a smooth shave.
> 
> Pomegranate Buffing Beads - I can strain some beach sand and get the same effect, meh.
> 
> You-Be Skin Cream - Haven't used it yet, but plan to on my heels, a sure way to find out if it's any good.
> 
> Purifying Mud Mask - It stung my skin a bit when I applied it; however, it did leave my skin feeling soft and smooth with pores maybe less visible.
> 
> Caldrea Hand Soap - Haven't used it yet. I hope it smells good.
> 
> Stila foundation/concealer - A nice matte finish. It didn't exactly last all day, however.


 
 I just got the email today and no tracking info is available so it'll be a few days before I get mine.


----------



## doubtfull24

migtig said:


> I have long heavy wavy hair, so maybe that's the difference, I also never style my hair, as I want to pick the curls and go. I have zero time and no patience.  I actualkly do really well with the mixed chicks products, that most other hair products disappoint me.



 Sorry about the don't care smiley I thought it was the smiley one oops changed it. Lucky I wish I had naturally curly hair!! I have to curl my hair. I used to have a perm when I was younger but am afraid I will fry my hair if I get one with color in my hair.


----------



## migtig

doubtfull24 said:


> Sorry about the don't care smiley I thought it was the smiley one oops changed it. Lucky I wish I had naturally curly hair!! I have to curl my hair. I used to have a perm when I was younger but am afraid I will fry my hair if I get one with color in my hair.



You ever notice that people always want the opposite of what they've got?  I used to straighten my hair for years!  But now I'm at the point where I just don't care and don't want to expend the extra effort.


----------



## Wenchy

migtig said:


> You ever notice that people always want the opposite of what they've got?  I used to straighten my hair for years!  But now I'm at the point where I just don't care and don't want to expend the extra effort.



You have beautiful hair.


----------



## Nickel

In my Birchbox this month:


Schick Hydro Silk Razor (I already use this so I guess I have a spare and some coupons)
GLOSS Moderne™ High Gloss Masque (smells like a Lush shampoo I used to use)
Beauty Fixation Lipstick Touch-Up (full sized, but useless to me since I've literally never had to fix a lipstick smudge)
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur (smells okay)
Sumita Brow Fix (full sized, but again useless because I don't have unruly brows)


----------



## doubtfull24

Nickel said:


> In my Birchbox this month:
> 
> 
> Schick Hydro Silk Razor (I already use this so I guess I have a spare and some coupons)
> GLOSS Moderne™ High Gloss Masque (smells like a Lush shampoo I used to use)
> Beauty Fixation Lipstick Touch-Up (full sized, but useless to me since I've literally never had to fix a lipstick smudge)
> Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur (smells okay)
> Sumita Brow Fix (full sized, but again useless because I don't have unruly brows)



I will trade you my DDF Brightening Cleanser or my tan towelettes for your GLOSS Modern High Gloss Masque  lol ...


----------



## doubtfull24

Nickel said:


> In my Birchbox this month:
> 
> 
> Schick Hydro Silk Razor (I already use this so I guess I have a spare and some coupons)
> GLOSS Moderne™ High Gloss Masque (smells like a Lush shampoo I used to use)
> Beauty Fixation Lipstick Touch-Up (full sized, but useless to me since I've literally never had to fix a lipstick smudge)
> Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur (smells okay)
> Sumita Brow Fix (full sized, but again useless because I don't have unruly brows)



I would also love your Sumita Brow Fix  ..  I could trade a sample of Vax'in for youth from Givency or a sample bottle of Ouidad climate control heat and humidity gel or I have several packets of Fresh face cleanser and black tea age-delay cream with collagen boosting lychee .. I got samples from sephora last week. if not no biggie figure it's worth a try..


----------



## Nickel

doubtfull24 said:


> I will trade you my DDF Brightening Cleanser or my tan towelettes for your GLOSS Modern High Gloss Masque  lol ...





doubtfull24 said:


> I would also love your Sumita Brow Fix  ..  I could trade a sample of Vax'in for youth from Givency or a sample bottle of Ouidad climate control heat and humidity gel or I have several packets of Fresh face cleanser and black tea age-delay cream with collagen boosting lychee .. I got samples from sephora last week. if not no biggie figure it's worth a try..



Sorry! The hair mask is the one thing I'm looking forward to using and I've already passed along the brow thing to someone else so they can try it out.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I received:


Schick Hydro Silk Razor -- Perfect since I just used my last one.  Works great!

Miss Jessie's® Pillow Soft Curls -- Used this morning.  Love the way my hair feels and I have nice curls.  It's a good product and smells wonderful! 

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur -- I love perfume samples but I'm getting a lot of them.  Smells good and will use!

Whish Three Wishes Body Butter -- Great product to keep in my purse.  Very light smell.

DDF® Brightening Cleanser -- I gave to my daughter, along with one of the curl packets.


----------



## migtig

I still birchbox...and just haven't been posting.  However, this month I got the GOOP box...can someone tell me what goop is?  And the lemon zest Luna bar is just nasty.  Foist that off on someone else.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I think "goop" is nail polish.  That's just my guess from going to Birchbox.com.

My box hasn't arrived yet but I think I've got some pretty good stuff in it.  Can't wait to try my goodies!


----------



## migtig

Chasey_Lane said:


> I think "goop" is nail polish.  That's just my guess from going to Birchbox.com.
> 
> My box hasn't arrived yet but I think I've got some pretty good stuff in it.  Can't wait to try my goodies!



Hmmm, I didn't get any nail polish but on my card it said I got the goop box.  I'm very confused.  I didn't even get a parfume sample.  :traumatized:


----------



## Nickel

migtig said:


> Hmmm, I didn't get any nail polish but on my card it said I got the goop box.  I'm very confused.  I didn't even get a parfume sample.  :traumatized:


The card in the box didn't explain? Google, perhaps?


----------



## migtig

Nickel said:


> The card in the box didn't explain? Google, perhaps?



I googled and I got a Ben 10 cartoon, a hand cleaner and an adhesive.   And the card said "we know you are as excited as we are to receive this Goop box full of Goop products" or something like that.  None of the products were by a company "Goop" nor had the word "goop" in their name.  I'm clueless.  I thought it was some kind of "hip" language that you all could explain.


----------



## Nickel

migtig said:


> I googled and I got a Ben 10 cartoon, a hand cleaner and an adhesive.   And the card said "we know you are as excited as we are to receive this Goop box full of Goop products" or something like that.  None of the products were by a company "Goop" nor had the word "goop" in their name.  I'm clueless.  I thought it was some kind of "hip" language that you all could explain.


When I google the first link is for goop.com, which is your answer.


----------



## vraiblonde

I haven't gotten my box yet but the website says that it will contain:


DDF® Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer Moisturizing Serum
EVE LOM Cleanser - 100 ml
EVE LOM Muslin Cloths - 3 Pack
amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 500 ml
LUNA Bar
Chantecaille Faux Cils Mascara

Not sure what the muslin cloths are supposed to be for.


----------



## doubtfull24

I got an email a few weeks ago asking if I wanted the goop box or normal box I chose normal...

Want to Get goop-ed?


This October, we've teamed up with goop. They're our go-to source for learning about exciting collaborations, fashion tips, travel guides, delicious recipes, and much more. Now we've partnered with them to create an exclusive goop Birchbox, filled with some of their much-loved beauty and lifestyle products.

 You can opt to receive this goop box, or you can opt for the regular October Birchbox. This month's theme is Transformation, and we've got products to help you change up your look in ways both big and small. (No Halloween costumes, unfortunately.)

 Please tell us if you'd like a goop Birchbox or if you'd prefer the Transformation-themed October Birchbox by Sunday, September 30th.


----------



## migtig

doubtfull24 said:


> I got an email a few weeks ago asking if I wanted the goop box or normal box I chose normal...
> 
> Want to Get goop-ed?
> 
> 
> This October, we've teamed up with goop. They're our go-to source for learning about exciting collaborations, fashion tips, travel guides, delicious recipes, and much more. Now we've partnered with them to create an exclusive goop Birchbox, filled with some of their much-loved beauty and lifestyle products.
> 
> You can opt to receive this goop box, or you can opt for the regular October Birchbox. This month's theme is Transformation, and we've got products to help you change up your look in ways both big and small. (No Halloween costumes, unfortunately.)
> 
> Please tell us if you'd like a goop Birchbox or if you'd prefer the Transformation-themed October Birchbox by Sunday, September 30th.



Thanks!  I must have missed the email.  My goop box sucks.


----------



## Radiant1

migtig said:


> I must have missed the email.  My goop box sucks.



 I was disappointed this month.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I wasn't all that thrilled either, but I did score some hair serum.  I haven't tried it yet so I can't give it a review.  

I put the lemon zest Luna Bar in my purse for a pre-workout snack this afternoon.  I love lemon so this will probably be yummy!!

I gave my daughter the tiny sample of lip gloss.  It is a coral color -- very pretty, but I already have enough lip stuff and my daughter goes through them like crazy so I know she'll get better use out of it.

I also received 2 facial moisturizer/anti-wrinkle packets.  These will go in my "travel" luggage since they are the perfect, petite size.  I don't like to carry full size products when I travel so these work out perfectly!


----------



## withrespect

Is birchbox worth signing up for?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

withrespect said:


> Is birchbox worth signing up for?



Read this thread then ask yourself the same question.


----------



## migtig

Chasey_Lane said:


> I put the lemon zest Luna Bar in my purse for a pre-workout snack this afternoon.  I love lemon so this will probably be yummy!!


It smells great but it left me with a horrible aftertaste.  I didn't get any other goodie that you got.  I only got one use samples that were crap.  



withrespect said:


> Is birchbox worth signing up for?



Usually, for me.  I usually get one product a month out of 5 samples that I love that's a decent size that I wouldn't have gone and picked up otherwise.  This is the first time that I really disliked everything in my box.


----------



## Radiant1

withrespect said:


> Is birchbox worth signing up for?



For me it's hit or miss. It is nice to try new products that you may not have known existed or without having to purchase a full size, so I guess that's a yes.


----------



## withrespect

Chasey_Lane said:


> Read this thread then ask yourself the same question.



It's a pretty long thread to read. Thanks.


----------



## terbear1225

I definitely think it's worth it.  A lot of stuff is just kind of fun samples but I have found a few products that I love.  And since I tend to travel a lot, the sample sizes are perfect for a carry on bag.  Actually really disappointed that I just left my favorite eyeliner from birchbox in Budapest


----------



## Nickel

Radiant1 said:


> For me it's hit or miss. It is nice to try new products that you may not have known existed or without having to purchase a full size, so I guess that's a yes.


This is why I like it. I've been disappointed more often than not lately but I'll stick with it because it fulfills my need to experiment with new products without having to spend a bunch of money. The sample sizes have definitely been dwindling. I usually get deluxe samples and a full sized product every now and then. The past few months I've been getting a few single-use packets which I could get for free at Sephora. Oh we'll.


----------



## Nickel

I finally got mine today. I got a full sized Essie polish (No More Film, pretty color), a nice full sized cocoa butter lip balm, a serum sample with a snap off lid so I can't put it in the drawer in my bathroom, the Luna bar that everyone got, and a body oil that broke in the box.  I'm sure they'd send me a replacement but I don't really care about it one way or another so I won't ask for one.


----------



## vraiblonde

vraiblonde said:


> I haven't gotten my box yet but the website says that it will contain:
> 
> 
> DDF® Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer Moisturizing Serum
> EVE LOM Cleanser - 100 ml
> EVE LOM Muslin Cloths - 3 Pack
> amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 500 ml
> LUNA Bar
> Chantecaille Faux Cils Mascara
> 
> Not sure what the muslin cloths are supposed to be for.



I love everything including the muslin cloth.  It's for washing your face and does a nice job of cleaning and exfoliating.  Who knew?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I got the lemon zest Luna Bar and I thought it was really good.  The website showed me getting another flavor so I was surprised when the lemon one arrived.

The hair serum I got works really, really well and makes my hair super soft.  It is a good size sample so it will take me a few weeks to finish it.  Score!


----------



## Radiant1

Chasey_Lane said:


> The hair serum I got works really, really well and makes my hair super soft.  It is a good size sample so it will take me a few weeks to finish it.  Score!



Can you please tell me how to use the hair serum? I can't read the directions on that little bottle even with my glasses. Before shampooing, after shampooing, wet hair, dry hair?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Radiant1 said:


> Can you please tell me how to use the hair serum? I can't read the directions on that little bottle even with my glasses. Before shampooing, after shampooing, wet hair, dry hair?


I can't read the directions either.  I put it on after my shower when my hair is a little damp.  I tried once when my hair was dry (just a tiny amount) and that seemed to work, too.  

I guess we could Google the brand to figure out how to use it, but that would be too easy.


----------



## doubtfull24

I just got my box today sure does take awhile. I really like this months box. I got..

- Mox Botanical pomegranate and fig lip butter ..love it smells good and softened my lips!

- The balm cosmetics .. Mary-lou manizer...Love this very pretty highlight and a super cute little sample

- Liquid Silk The perfect wave and silk professional deep conditioning treatment both just a little packet but can't wait to try them

- Harvey Prince Eau Flirt perfume at first I didn't like it but after awhile it smelled better 

- Mighty leaf assorted teas love this as I love tea


----------



## Radiant1

doubtfull24 said:


> I just got my box today sure does take awhile. I really like this months box. I got..
> 
> - Mox Botanical pomegranate and fig lip butter ..love it smells good and softened my lips!
> 
> - The balm cosmetics .. Mary-lou manizer...Love this very pretty highlight and a super cute little sample
> 
> - Liquid Silk The perfect wave and silk professional deep conditioning treatment both just a little packet but can't wait to try them
> 
> - Harvey Prince Eau Flirt perfume at first I didn't like it but after awhile it smelled better
> 
> - Mighty leaf assorted teas love this as I love tea



 I like your box waaaay better than the one I got.


----------



## twinoaks207

*November box*

arrived yesterday...

etoile Diamond Dust nail polish -- pretty red color, will definitely try!

Jouer fragrance -- small roll-on. Don't normally wear perfume but this one combines gardenia, jasmine, and honeysuckle (3 of my top favorites) and smells wonderful!

Lulu Organics Lavender & Clary sage hair powder (dry shampoos) -- ick for the entire concept.  Will pass this along to someone if I can find someone who's interested.

ModelCo Fibre Lashxtend lengthening Mascara - this looks like a full size product as it's huge.  Will definitely try this!

Soyjoy cranberry bar -- worth a try, will toss in my purse for those "hungry & nothing to eat moments"

All-in-all, a pretty good haul!


----------

